# Puff Monthly Tobacco October!



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Everyone can vote for whatever they want, *but please only vote for 5 maximum*, no use in voting for everything (it wont allow me to limit to 5 votes, only "as many as you want" or one, it shows me who voted where so dont go too crazy!)

----

Welcome to month 1!

The idea of this is that we all vote and agree on one blend of tobacco, get 1-2 oz (bulk) or a tin of the tobacco voted for, and write up your impression of it so we can all compare notes and expand on our pipe tobacco experiences together!

Due to international interest, we're going to hold the voting now, then on the 21st I'll announce the chosen blend, and anyone interested can go out and purchase it, we should all have them and be able to smoke a few bowls by the end of the first week in october, in which we can post up reviews/ideas/etc then start voting for the next one!

Post in this thread that you have voted and will be purchasing a tin, so i can get a list going! Thanks for showing interest! If you have the winning tin in your cellar, you can always use that, but let us know how aged it is when you review it!

Choices:


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

I voted...and will be purchasing a tin once the _winning tin_ has been determined!


----------



## jfserama (Mar 26, 2009)

Just voted, and will be purchasing a tin to join in. This should be good!


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Oh boy, this is going to be fun, I'm so excited...


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

Great idea Zogg - I will be awaiting the back and forth banter with excitement.


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

I don't know where my tins are.....I might have left them back in Dallas but I believe I already have three of those so I voted for them.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

As discussed Paul, I'm on it & my votes are in. Fun!:thumb:


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

This poll seems off. Look at the percentages and number of votes...The total number of votes must not be updating or something. Could you choose more than one tobacco?

Never mind. It's the percentage of people, not votes.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

I cheated, I voted for tobaccos that I already have!


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

I voted for two on my wish list. Does that make me greedy? :ask:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

CWL said:


> I cheated, I voted for tobaccos that I already have!


LOL. You mean there is something you dont have? I'm shocked. :thumb:


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> LOL. You mean there is something you dont have? I'm shocked. :thumb:


Well, in my own defense, the Blue Mountain was OOS when I tried to order it, but I did get some of the H&H Black House, which was judged to be closest to Balkan Sobranie at Chicago Pipe 2011.

I'm also embarrassed to say that I don't have any Lagonda or the Vauen... yet!


----------



## JD11 (Aug 21, 2008)

op2: I'll be watchin this one.. no $$ in the budget to try anything new this month.


----------



## fwhittle (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm in for a tin! I haven't tried any of these, look forward to seeing the winner


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

Okay, I voted, I'm going to try to be in on this deal!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

CWL said:


> I cheated, I voted for tobaccos that I already have!


I did this too, except for one selection that I've really been wanting to try. Figured this would be a good excuse!


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

CWL said:


> I cheated, I voted for tobaccos that I already have!





CWL said:


> Well, in my own defense, the Blue Mountain was OOS when I tried to order it, but I did get some of the H&H Black House, which was judged to be closest to Balkan Sobranie at Chicago Pipe 2011.
> 
> I'm also embarrassed to say that I don't have any Lagonda or the Vauen... yet!


Yup, three in there i have on the way to me in an order atm, but i havent tried any yet, so i can just save the tin if it wins 



DanR said:


> I did this too, except for one selection that I've really been wanting to try. Figured this would be a good excuse!


Thats why i tried to pick some "old favorites" so to speak (orlik, etc.) that a newbie might not have tried yet, or even one of the more experienced people havent gotten around to, along with some random obscure ones like the vauen or new blue mountain/lagonda a lot of us havent had yet!


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Voted, and in for a tin! Thanks for putting this together, Paul. Sounds perfect for someone like me....I've done the NST, tried a few things, just barely starting to develop a palatte, but I'm still a huge newbie and can't wait to try something new!


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Well it looks like erinmore is just barely in 1st at this point, with blue mountain orlik and lagonda in a close tie for 2nd!


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

The only tobacco I hope doesn't win is Orlik. I would think almost everyone here has already tried it. Solid tobacco, of course...but pretty common.


----------



## jfserama (Mar 26, 2009)

Zogg said:


> Well it looks like erinmore is just barely in 1st at this point, with blue mountain orlik and lagonda in a close tie for 2nd!


Well I can't lose then. I voted for the three in second place, and erinmore sounds like something I would like to try. Awesome.

The only problem is that we have to wait until Sept. 20 to find out the winner&#8230; I don't want to have patience! :banghead:


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

yup. i didnt think so many people would vote so quicky, next time ill make it 3 or 4 days instead of a week 



Brinson said:


> The only tobacco I hope doesn't win is Orlik. I would think almost everyone here has already tried it. Solid tobacco, of course...but pretty common.


i agree, ive had orlik, the only ive had of the bunch actually, but people did vote for it!


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

Lagonda sounds like something I'd like. It's going on my next TAD order.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Here's a thought. Let's say it's Lagonda. It'd have to be a one-to-one trade, but suppose somebody wanted to try/voted for Erinmore and didn't have any, but was going to buy some Lagonda or already had some. For a 44cent letter apiece, I could trade that person some Erinmore for some Lagonda and get in the cycle without a lot of hassle.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

blue mountain is also tied, though. and I can see who voted for who (not sure if anyone else can) and heres the standing:

people who voted for erinmore, but not lagonda:

BrewShooter, Brinson, CWL, sebast, Tashaz, Wallbright, Zogg, Zybert (8 of 11)

people who voted for blue mtn. but not lagonda:

Blue mtn, not lagonda:
Brinson, fwhittle, quo155, szyzk, Tashaz, User Name, Zogg, Zybert (8 of 11)

which is.. 13 people (taking out the overlap from both, zogg zybert and tashaz) who didnt vote for lagonda, but voted for either blue mountain or erinmore. So in all fairness, while id be fine myself (even though i didnt vote for it) in just saying "sure lagonda wins" to make it quicker, in faireness for everyone involved I have to just wait it out until the poll closes officially and figure out the winner.

if its a tie, I'll check for overlapping people who voted, etc. and see which is the mathematically fairest decision


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Zogg said:


> I can see who voted for who (not sure if anyone else can) and heres the standing:


If you click on the link showing the count on any of the tobaccos it gives you the poll breakdown. This was is "public", so anybody can see the results, although I think "private" is an option on the poll creation.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

freestoke said:


> If you click on the link showing the count on any of the tobaccos it gives you the poll breakdown. This was is "public", so anybody can see the results, although I think "private" is an option on the poll creation.


yeah i knew it did that for me, wasn't sure if it did for others though.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

one day left! anyone gonna break the tie?!


----------



## Andrewdk (Feb 3, 2011)

Cool idea, I voted for OGS as it's one I have yet to try but have been meanign to.

Heads up Warren if Blue Mountain wins I already have a tin in the cellar and I have alot of latakia stuff open so would happily shoot you a sample.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

I was thinking, what if we took the top 3 winners and made them the tobaccos for the next 3 months in order of votes received... that way those of us who don't have a decent B&M close by could place an order that would cover us for the next 3 months... Although this is the perfect excuse to place another order... but it is just a thought...


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

We all may want to try something different next month, or others may participate who didn't this month. so id rather just re-vote every month. I will be removing the less popular and adding in new stuff for options every month too, as i have a "master list" of suggestions from people. Since lagonda is a latakia, ill probably not include any latakia blends next month as to "keep things varied" so to speak.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Zogg said:


> We all may want to try something different next month, or others may participate who didn't this month. so id rather just re-vote every month. I will be removing the less popular and adding in new stuff for options every month too, as i have a "master list" of suggestions from people.


Ok, that sounds fair... can you add Hearth and Home's Black House to the "master list" it sounds interesting, and it is new, so I doubt that many people have had a chance to try it...

By the way, what's with the "no banter" in the new thread, banter can be fun and helpful... IMO


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Nick S. said:


> Ok, that sounds fair... can you add Hearth and Home's Black House to the "master list" it sounds interesting, and it is new, so I doubt that many people have had a chance to try it...
> 
> By the way, what's with the "no banter" in the new thread, banter can be fun and helpful... IMO


Because i want that thread to be for reviews only, otherwise you have to scroll through 2 pages of comments of "nice review!" until you find the next review. kinda like how shuckins signature reviews had a "review only" thread when people got the cigars.

also - this is how master list it is.. i already had black house on there! 

i figure discussion can go here or "hey i got mine!" etc etc. and reviews stay organized over there, like shuckins review threads were


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Zogg said:


> Because i want that thread to be for reviews only,


Ooooops.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Zogg said:


> Because i want that thread to be for reviews only, otherwise you have to scroll through 2 pages of comments of "nice review!" until you find the next review. kinda like how shuckins signature reviews had a "review only" thread when people got the cigars.
> 
> also - this is how master list it is.. i already had black house on there!
> 
> i figure discussion can go here or "hey i got mine!" etc etc. and reviews stay organized over there, like shuckins review threads were


Cool deal, I will just say one more thing and you can take it for what it's worth... Without any feedback or discussion it could be hard for people to put something into the "black hole" of the internet... They may never know if it has been read or has been helpful to others. :sbok I'll hop down now since I do understand where you are coming from, and you are the one heading this up, so I will play by your rules... :beerchug: Can't wait to enjoy some Lagonda!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Nick S. said:


> They may never know if it has been read...


There's always this thread (and those monthly votes to follow). A link to the specific review and a comment here?

Bit cumbersome, huh?

RG maybe? Gameroom Cash transfers?


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

freestoke said:


> There's always this thread (and those monthly votes to follow). A link to the specific review and a comment here?


That's true... although will anyone take the time to do that? But we'll see... It's still gonna be fun!


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

Well, I think it's okay to discuss the actual tobacco in the review thread. I think Zogg is trying to avoid posts that aren't directly related to the smoking experience, or questions about it, but posting a question about the blend, I think, would be fine. 

Anyway, I'm ordering a tin later this week for review. You will note that I posted that here, in the voting/rules thread, and not in the review thread.


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

Excellent! Looking forward to smoking and reviewing this one. p


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Placed my order yesterday! Looking forward to it!


----------



## fwhittle (Aug 1, 2011)

Got mine coming tomorrow from 4noggins, can't wait to try this blend! p


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

BrewShooter said:


> Well, I think it's okay to discuss the actual tobacco in the review thread. I think Zogg is trying to avoid posts that aren't directly related to the smoking experience, or questions about it, but posting a question about the blend, I think, would be fine.
> 
> Anyway, I'm ordering a tin later this week for review. You will note that I posted that here, in the voting/rules thread, and not in the review thread.


This was more what i was aiming for, yes. I honestly tried editing it but once again.. 15 min edit time is annoying. it really should be a bit longer, at least for OP's lol!


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Paul...just wanted to say that I think you are doing a great job...this will be loads of fun...and I hope to order mine today (damn, I just placed an order on some pipe accessories yesterday...)

Also, I agree with you on the "review only" thread...since there were some "other" posts...no offense as I would probably have done the same thing, but for some weired reason...I read Post 1 this time, well...first! Anyway, you could have the Admins delete a few of those posts...if desired...


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

quo155 said:


> Paul...just wanted to say that I think you are doing a great job...this will be loads of fun...and I hope to order mine today (damn, I just placed an order on some pipe accessories yesterday...)
> 
> Also, I agree with you on the "review only" thread...since there were some "other" posts...no offense as I would probably have done the same thing, but for some weired reason...I read Post 1 this time, well...first! Anyway, you could have the Admins delete a few of those posts...if desired...


not a big deal, someone actually pointed out (my bad on this one) i posted it in general instead of the review forum, i meant to put it under review forum.. hence.. review thread! i figure let it be the "announcement thread" for this month, and ill put a review thread up oct. 1st in the review forum.

then next month, ill just announce the winner in the voting thread to avoid an unnecessary "announcement" thread lol!

just ironing stuff out, im pretty much winging it considering im in pharmacology lab right now! i mean.. what? im uh.. at home. i swear.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Order placed as well, along with another pound of tobacco, another Czech tool & another pipe for Tash. LMAO. :dunno::biggrin1:


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

I actually ordered several of these along with the one that was chosen, I had to reach the limit on my order where shipping was free.... arg!


----------



## jfserama (Mar 26, 2009)

Hambone1 said:


> I actually ordered several of these along with the one that was chosen, I had to reach the limit on my order where shipping was free.... arg!


Yeah, same here. I'm still not sure how my cart went from $40 to $95&#8230; :dunno:

$12 shipping? Nah, I'll just add $55 more to get free shipping. Really, it's cheaper this way. :doh:


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

lol yeah. i just got a bunch of tobacco too before thinking of this, so I'm going to grab a ~$90 pipe to "get free shipping"

*facepalm*


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

I just looked at this thread, and it looks like our organizer, Zogg, has left the community? How can this be? He had just organized this awesome activity, and then he left without even a good bye? If he really did leave I hope everything is ok... And If he did leave (and it is ok with everyone here) I will gladly pick up this activity so that it will continue... Anyone know what happened?


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Nick,

He is no longer a member of Puff and if you or anyone else want to take this over, that would be great!


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

Wow, I hope he is ok. I can't imagine someone like Zogg just leaving without notice for no good reason. :shock:


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Blaylock said:


> Nick,
> 
> He is no longer a member of Puff and if you or anyone else want to take this over, that would be great!


Thanks for confirming Blaylock... I wonder what happened... Does anyone know?

I will take this over, as I would like to make sure it keeps going and I have nothing better to do... unless there are any objections...


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Nick S. said:


> Thanks for confirming Blaylock... I wonder what happened... Does anyone know?
> 
> I will take this over, as I would like to make sure it keeps going and I have nothing better to do... unless there are any objections...


No objection here Nick. Thanks for keeping it running.:biggrin1:


----------



## fwhittle (Aug 1, 2011)

I think he left because of this issue:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/puff-banter/299023-free-cigary.html

However, if you or anyone else decides to pick up the reins, I know I will still participate. This is a very lively forum, and I enjoy it to no end. So let's all puff on! :smoke2: ipe:

Fred
(Mods please edit this if I mislinked or overstepped my bounds, thank you!)


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

Nick S. said:


> Thanks for confirming Blaylock... I wonder what happened... Does anyone know?
> 
> I will take this over, as I would like to make sure it keeps going and I have nothing better to do... unless there are any objections...


No objection here. I am still new to the forums but have found this community to be very dedicated. Nick is an example of this.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

So it looks like I will be taking over organizing this, does everyone have their Lagonda ordered? October is just 6 days away!


----------



## jfserama (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks for stepping up, Nick! I'm willing to help if you need it (but I'm sure you can handle it).

Lagonda order came in the other day, and I will smoke some tomorrow, and then start working on a review. I can't wait to start reviewing and discussing this blend!


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

I noticed last night that he was banned. I have no idea why. I know he was upset about the Gary thing.....but we all are. I do know that, right or wrong, it's the policy of the mod team here not to discuss it, so it doesn't help to ask; so unless one of you has other contact info for him (I don't), we probably won't ever know what happened. Nonetheless, it's very unfortunate that he's no longer here.

Anywho....yeah, somebody has to pick up the reins here. Thanks for stepping up, Nick. Let me know if there's anything I can do to help.


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

My order comes in on Wednesday. I'll think this a good thread/theme to keep rolling with it. Helps me experience new tobaccos and add to my cellar.


----------



## fwhittle (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm going to try and hold off until Saturday to smoke the Lagonda. After work, and I'll have the next 2 days off to get a feel for this blend.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

fwhittle said:


> I'm going to try and hold off until Saturday to smoke the Lagonda.


:laugh:

I know the feeling... it's calling to me...


----------



## jfserama (Mar 26, 2009)

Smoked my first bowl today. Considered waiting until Oct 1, but I have today off so… I figure it also allows me to try it all week so I can develop a good (well, I hope it's good) review for October.

Also, I have a suggested tobacco to include in November’s poll—yes, I do know it's very early for that. McClelland’s Holiday Spirit seems like it would be great to include on the poll. It sounds like a perfect Thanksgiving Day smoke. Also, I just bought some, so I might be ever so slightly biased…


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

jfserama said:


> Smoked my first bowl today. Considered waiting until Oct 1, but I have today off so&#8230; I figure it also allows me to try it all week so I can develop a good (well, I hope it's good) review for October.
> 
> Also, I have a suggested tobacco to include in November's poll-yes, I do know it's very early for that. *McClelland's Holiday Spirit* seems like it would be great to include on the poll. It sounds like a perfect Thanksgiving Day smoke. Also, I just bought some, so I might be ever so slightly biased&#8230;


I think thats a great idea!


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

jfserama said:


> Also, I have a suggested tobacco to include in November's poll-yes, I do know it's very early for that. McClelland's Holiday Spirit seems like it would be great to include on the poll. It sounds like a perfect Thanksgiving Day smoke.


Absolutely, I will put it on the list! I know Zogg had a list going, but I dont know what was on it... I think the next poll should have the top blends from the last poll (but not the winner) plus any suggestions that get some interest...


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Oh fellows...I just received my tin of _Lagonda_ in the mail...I HAD (_was forced by such powers of which I can not explain_) to open it up...just to smell..........................the rest will come review time.

_This is going to be a blast!!!_

Also, a *BIG HUGE* thank you to *Nick* for stepping up and taking control over this endeavorer! I know that I am looking forward to your leadership and all that the future has in store for us through this monthly journey!

Zogg will be missed here on Puff but we have this journey to carry on in his honor!!!


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

I think it is great you are continuing this Nick. Zogg would want that. You are a true BOTL.


----------



## Zybert (Oct 15, 2010)

Zogg says hes really happy Nick's continuing this. 

I talked to him today, and the main thing he was upset about was not bein able to keep this thread going, not being banned.. so thank you nick!


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks Zybert


----------



## Katharsis (Jun 15, 2011)

Wow, I never even noticed this thread. However, it was a tie with me between Lagonda and Erinmore flake, so woohoo! I have a LOT of stuff that I still need to try, but I'll see if I can push Lagonda up the chain -- maybe when I finish an already open Pease tin.


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

My tin was ordered last week...and it's on back order until Wednesday.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

BrewShooter said:


> My tin was ordered last week...and it's on back order until Wednesday.


Wednesday still should get it to you in plenty of time... Did you order from pipesandcigars? I noticed that they sold out as soon as we decided on Lagonda...


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

Nick S. said:


> Wednesday still should get it to you in plenty of time... Did you order from pipesandcigars? I noticed that they sold out as soon as we decided on Lagonda...


Yep, they say they should get more in on the 28th. When I got the notice saying that they were out, I suspected it was everyone ordering Lagonda for this thread. Hopefully I'll have it next week for review.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

I ordered from Pipesandcigars, they had it in stock when I ordered. But I needed some other stuff and was chomping at the bit to order, so I placed my order about 5 minutes after the poll closed :mrgreen:

Mine should be here Wednesday! Can't wait to try it!


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

BrewShooter said:


> I suspected it was everyone ordering Lagonda for this thread.


Yep, I figured we bought them out... Maybe a Puff discount for giving them so much business? Where is Russ O. maybe he can work somthing out for us...


----------



## jfserama (Mar 26, 2009)

Nick S. said:


> Yep, I figured we bought them out... Maybe a Puff discount for giving them so much business? Where is Russ O. maybe he can work somthing out for us...


Although I believe your post had a sarcastic note to it, it is actually not a bad idea. I wonder if wonder if any of the big (or small) retailers would consider giving some sort of discount to any Puff members making a Tobacco of the Month (TOTM) purchase?

I'd be much more likely to purchase from one of them if they dropped the free shipping amount down to, say, $50 with the purchase of TOTM. :thumb:

We buy our TOTM from that retailer, and they thank us with some sort of discount. I don't know, maybe it's worth a shot? :ask:


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

jfserama said:


> Although I believe your post had a sarcastic note to it, it is actually not a bad idea. I wonder if wonder if any of the big (or small) retailers would consider giving some sort of discount to any Puff members making a Tobacco of the Month (TOTM) purchase?
> 
> I'd be much more likely to purchase from one of them if they dropped the free shipping amount down to, say, $50 with the purchase of TOTM. :thumb:
> 
> We buy our TOTM from that retailer, and they thank us with some sort of discount. I don't know, maybe it's worth a shot? :ask:


It was a bit sarcastic, but worth some thought... maybe if the level of participation we currently have continues or increases then we could look into it... It never hurts to ask I guess... Although I believe those from NY try to avoid pipesandcigars for tax reasons...


----------



## fwhittle (Aug 1, 2011)

Nick S. said:


> It was a bit sarcastic, but worth some thought... maybe if the level of participation we currently have continues or increases then we could look into it... It never hurts to ask I guess... Although *I believe those from NY try to avoid pipesandcigars for tax reasons*...


I went to 4noggins, good price and better shipping rate. Picked up a tin of Orlik as well . The B&M's around here (Havana House, Schlesinger's, and Cigar King) are still doing OK because they have smoking lounges. Worth the extra 75% if you can smoke inside.


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

gahdzila said:


> I ordered from Pipesandcigars, they had it in stock when I ordered.


Yeah, well, it was in stock when I ordered it too, but apparently the site inventory hadn't updated yet when I put in my order. I've got a couple of boxes of Villiger cigars in the order as well and am trying not to run out of my current stash in the meantime.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Oh man...my tin of Lagonda is sitting in front of me at work...taunting me...I am so excited to try (& review) this blend!!!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

quo155 said:


> Oh man...my tin of Lagonda is sitting in front of me at work...taunting me...I am so excited to try (& review) this blend!!!


Just got mine in the mail yesterday, but I haven't had a chance to fire it up. I can see it now, come October 1st, everybody will post simultaneously and the site will crash. :lol:


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Mine is sitting here teasing me as well, and it is taking every bit of self-control I have to not bust into the thing and fire some up... If nothing it adds to the suspense...


----------



## Kodos44 (Jun 22, 2011)

Ive already smoked most of my tin. Just waiting to post the review ....

Scott


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Kodos44 said:


> Ive already smoked most of my tin. Just waiting to post the review ....
> 
> Scott


:lol: I will put up the official review thread on Saturday (or late Friday night). I am using this week to finish off some open blends, sometimes I look at my "open containers" in my cellar and think I have no self-control...


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Nick S. said:


> ...sometimes I look at my "open containers" in my cellar and think I have no self-control...


Put 'em up on tobaccocellar and we can make fun of each other. ipe: I'm looking at 32 open on the site, but I have three more to add. sigh. ipe:


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

freestoke said:


> Put 'em up on tobaccocellar and we can make fun of each other. ipe: I'm looking at 32 open on the site, but I have three more to add. sigh. ipe:


They're on there... It isn't too bad right now...


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

You guys got nothing on me!

My Lagonda showed up from P&C today, and guess what? I opened it. 

Add to that my 6 bags of H&H bulk that came with it, and I think I might be at 70 open containers! I think that deserves a "total loss of self control" award or something!! :roll:


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

Hurray!!!! My Lagonda and cigars shipped from P&C today!!!!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

DanR said:


> You guys got nothing on me!


Absolutely correct. Ergo, I get to make fun of you, right? oke:


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

You guys are crazy! I'm really just scratching the surface of the pipe slope, I've only got like 8 blends at home now.

I'm already head over heels down the cigar slope, though....I have no idea how many cigars I own. Two coolers (and working on setting up another!) and three desktop humidors packed to the gills. At least I don't have any more pending orders. Smoking the pipe more often is giving my cigars a chance to age a bit more :mrgreen:


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

Can't find this yet. I did pick up tins of 2009 & 2011 McClelland Holiday Spirit though since I love the 2010 so much. Going to see if my local has this in since P&C is sold out.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

jsnake said:


> Can't find this yet. I did pick up tins of 2009 & 2011 McClelland Holiday Spirit though since I love the 2010 so much. Going to see if my local has this in since P&C is sold out.


It is in stock at smokingpipes.com, here is the link...
G. L. Pease Lagonda 2oz Tobaccos at Smoking Pipes .com


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

gahdzila said:


> You guys are crazy!


You gotta problem wid dat, paisan? 8)


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

My order is due to be delivered today. Will crack it open this weekend.


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

Nick S. said:


> It is in stock at smokingpipes.com, here is the link...
> G. L. Pease Lagonda 2oz Tobaccos at Smoking Pipes .com


This is where I order mine as well. I just check to see about ordering more and they are currently out of stock now. I think we all did this!


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

freestoke said:


> You gotta problem wid dat, paisan? 8)


No sir, more like jealousy LOL!

I'm getting there. I got an order in yesterday, and still have a pretty good list of stuff I want to try!

Speaking of......I got my GLP Lagonda in yesterday, and couldn't help smoking a bowl! I want to smoke a few more to get a good handle on it before posting my review.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

gahdzila said:


> No sir...


Reminds me of joke. An international poll question was asked of people in Beijing, Los Angeles and New York, "Excuse me, what do you think about the recent world wide meat shortage?"

Beijing: What's "meat"?
Los Angeles: What's a "shortage"?
New York: What's with the, "*Excuse me*"? You lookin' for trouble a**hole!?


> Speaking of......I got my GLP Lagonda in yesterday, and couldn't help smoking a bowl! I want to smoke a few more to get a good handle on it before posting my review.


Yeah, I got mine a couple days ago from Fred. Gotta get crackin'! This afternoon for sure.


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

Nick S. said:


> It is in stock at smokingpipes.com, here is the link...
> G. L. Pease Lagonda 2oz Tobaccos at Smoking Pipes .com


Thanks for the effort but by the time I hit the link they were sold out again. You guys don't mess around here. I like the involvement. :grouphug:

As long as I get this before the end of October it is all good right? I just want to be a part of it all :humble:


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

jsnake said:


> Thanks for the effort but by the time I hit the link they were sold out again. You guys don't mess around here. I like the involvement. :grouphug:
> 
> As long as I get this before the end of October it is all good right? I just want to be a part of it all :humble:


Yup, get it anytime in October and you are good to go.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Very curious. I just punched Zogg's profile by accident (the original poster of this monthly review thread stuff), only to see immediately, "No longer a community member". :shock:

Was gibt!? :dunno:

Oh...seems I missed a few posts a while back!


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

freestoke said:


> Very curious. I just punched Zogg's profile by accident (the original poster of this monthly review thread stuff), only to see immediately, "No longer a community member". :shock:
> 
> Was gibt!? :dunno:
> 
> Oh...seems I missed a few posts a while back!


Yeah, still not exactly sure what happened, but I decided to pick this up because it's fun, there was a lot of interest in it, and I wanted to make sure it continues.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Nick S. said:


> Yeah, still not exactly sure what happened, but I decided to pick this up because it's fun, there was a lot of interest in it, and I wanted to make sure it continues.


And you can bet we all appreciate it! :tu


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

I can't wait, less than 10hrs to go... Is everyone ready?


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

I've got my tin waiting. FYI, I just picked up a tin of Blue Mountain at the local B&M. So, if we go with either that or Erinmore next, I'm already set!


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

BrewShooter said:


> I've got my tin waiting. FYI, I just picked up a tin of Blue Mountain at the local B&M. So, if we go with either that or Erinmore next, I'm already set!


Great!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Nick S. said:


> I can't wait, less than 10hrs to go... Is everyone ready?


Got my first bowl smoked already. I'm taking notes. :biggrin1:


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

freestoke said:


> Got my first bowl smoked already. I'm taking notes. :biggrin1:


Great, I know a few others have gotten into theirs already. That just means there will be some reviews going up quickly. I am waiting until Saturday to open mine.


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

My order of Lagonda won't get here till Monday. I am waiting anxiously!


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

I can't wait for tonight/tomorrow when the live feed of tobaccocellar.com says "so-and-so opened a tin of Lagonda" all the way down.


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

Nick S. said:


> I can't wait for tonight/tomorrow when the live feed of tobaccocellar.com says "so-and-so opened a tin of Lagonda" all the way down.


Haha. No kidding! :biggrin1:


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

October is here; time to open those tins (if you haven't already) and post your reviews here in the review thread, Here: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...acco-review-gl-pease-lagonda.html#post3391076. Let's try to keep the discussion to a minimum, other than brief relevant comments. Other statements (such as "nice review" and such) and banter should go here in this thread. 

Have at it!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Just wanted to note that A&C Escudo is no longer available, except as a collector tin. Peter Stockebye has his name on it now, part of the omnipotent Scandinavian Tobacco Group. For the next voting, might should just skip the "A&C" part.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

freestoke said:


> Just wanted to note that A&C Escudo is no longer available, except as a collector tin. Peter Stockebye has his name on it now, part of the omnipotent Scandinavian Tobacco Group. For the next voting, might should just skip the "A&C" part.


Duly noted.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Nick S. said:


> October is here; time to open those tins (if you haven't already) and post your reviews here in the review thread, Here: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...acco-review-gl-pease-lagonda.html#post3391076. Let's try to keep the discussion to a minimum, other than brief relevant comments. Other statements (such as "nice review" and such) and banter should go here in this thread.
> 
> Have at it!


My review will be a few weeks away yet as it takes a while for orders to ship here but it will be posted later in the month. Thanks again for keeping this running Nick. :biggrin1:


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Tashaz said:


> My review will be a few weeks away yet as it takes a while for orders to ship here but it will be posted later in the month. Thanks again for keeping this running Nick. :biggrin1:


That's cool, I don't expect everyone to get theirs up in the first day or two. I just opened my tin, so mine won't be for a while either. Out of curiosity, how long does it take for an order to get to you once you place it? We could try to have a decision on the next month's tobacco in order for you get it in time.


----------



## InsidiousTact (Dec 3, 2010)

I've got to wait for the first check to come in from my new job, but I'd like to order it and get involved. If I order it around then, I'll have it by the third week of October definitely.

By the way, should we start making the poll that'll decide whether we start making the poll that decides if we're using a poll to determine which tobaccos are up for vote in the november poll?


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

InsidiousTact said:


> By the way, should we start making the poll that'll decide whether we start making the poll that decides if we're using a poll to determine which tobaccos are up for vote in the november poll?


:rofl: I'm gonna wait for a while till I put up the voting poll, but feel free to throw out suggestions for tobaccos to go on the poll. I will try to pick the ones that get the most attention.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

InsidiousTact said:


> I've got to wait for the first check to come in from my new job, but I'd like to order it and get involved. If I order it around then, I'll have it by the third week of October definitely.
> 
> By the way, should we start making the poll that'll decide whether we start making the poll that decides if we're using a poll to determine which tobaccos are up for vote in the november poll?


Maybe we should start a poll to see if your ideas have merit first or we could be heading in the wrong direction. :tape2: :dunno::rotfl:


----------



## InsidiousTact (Dec 3, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> Maybe we should start a poll to see if your ideas have merit first or we could be heading in the wrong direction. :tape2: :dunno::rotfl:


I'm not sure I _like_ that idea, let's have a poll to see what puff thinks.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

InsidiousTact said:


> I'm not sure I _like_ that idea, let's have a poll to see what puff thinks.


:r:tg:clap2:


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

We should table this motion until an undetermined future date.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

BrewShooter said:


> We should table this motion until an undetermined future date.


So, what kind of table? Or should we vote on the wood first? Or maybe aluminum with a formica top?


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm not sure I like the direction this conversation in headed... maybe we should have a poll to see if we should continue or not...:laugh:

So I have smoked several bowls of my Lagonda so far, and I am begining to formulate my opinions and thoughts. It smells great, but I find then flavor to be a little lighter than I expected/wanted it to be. Anyone else have any early thoughts?


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Nick....before I answer, I think we should have a poll on whether or not we're allowed to discuss our thoughts on the tobacco in this thread before writing our review.















:mrgreen:




Actually, I've had two bowls so far, and I'm rather enjoying the flavor. I'm still a newb to the pipe, so I want to sample a few more bowls before I can formulate into words exactly what I'm tasting. But I should have my review up by the middle of the week methinks.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

I have to say I do love the lightheartedness, and fun people have on this forum, I have been on other forums where people done seem to know how to have fun or take a joke... The mods would have swooped in on this one already and started deleting posts... But it is refreshingly fun here. :beerchug:

And take your time, I'm not trying to rush anyone... just wondering if there are any other thoughts out there yet.


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

freestoke said:


> So, what kind of table? Or should we vote on the wood first? Or maybe aluminum with a formica top?


Briar and a massive flawless piece of briar at that! :biggrin1:



Nick S. said:


> So I have smoked several bowls of my Lagonda so far, and I am begining to formulate my opinions and thoughts. It smells great, but I find then flavor to be a little lighter than I expected/wanted it to be. Anyone else have any early thoughts?


I smoked my first bowl yesterday. I also loved the smell, but found the taste to be less substantial than I expected. I'm going to try another bowl or two to get a better take on it.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Beginning to really get a handle on this tobacco, the more I smoke it the more it grows on me... Expect my review sometime this week.


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

When and where do we start giving our reviews?


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Hambone1 said:


> When and where do we start giving our reviews?


Whenever you are ready. 
Here is the link to the review thread: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...-monthly-tobacco-review-gl-pease-lagonda.html


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

For those of you looking for it, the review thread is located in the "Pipe Related Reviews" forum. There is also a link in my signature at the bottom of my posts, as is there a link back to this thread.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Ok, I have been smoking Lagonda almost exclusively since Friday night, and I have gone through almost ¾ of my tin. So without further ado my review is up on the review thread.


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

I gave my review as well.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Nick S. said:


> Ok, I have been smoking Lagonda almost exclusively since Friday night, and I have gone through almost ¾ of my tin. So without further ado my review is up on the review thread.


And a fine review it was, Nick! I see Hambone1 has adopted a similar paradigm! :tu I have mine up as well, but my rambling, expository habits prevailed.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Hambone1 said:


> I gave my review as well.


Our main difference seems to be in the smoke quantity, which might have something to do with the moisture level. There's a fine line between too moist to produce a lot of smoke without overheating and too dry to produce any because it's merely burning up, I think.

In any case, I liked it! Looks like we're under weigh! :tu


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

Good reviews guys, I'm pleased to see that the notes I took during my first bowl are kind of agreeing with what others experienced. I'll try to post a review soon.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Seriously, nice reviews guys! I see you both liked the lightness to the amount of Latakia whereas I wanted it to be a bit more. 

Jim - I also agree that the virginias could be a stronger (funny because I also wanted the latakia to be stronger as well) How much drying time did you find worked best?


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Nick S. said:


> Seriously, nice reviews guys! I see you both liked the lightness to the amount of Latakia whereas I wanted it to be a bit more.
> 
> Jim - I also agree that the virginias could be a stronger (funny because I also wanted the latakia to be stronger as well) How much drying time did you find worked best?


I was thinking it had a potential niche with a little less Latakia. So many good Balkans out there with a lot of it, one with less and a little kickier Va would be somewhat different. As it is, it does seem like it needs a little more of something.

I put it on a paper plate fairly close to the lightbulb in my desk lamp for about 20 minutes. It still held together for the Frank pinch, barely, so it wasn't completely dried out. Fairly dry, though. Humidity is pretty high here today, though, so that might be too long if it's nice out.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

freestoke said:


> I was thinking it had a potential niche with a little less Latakia. So many good Balkans out there with a lot of it, one with less and a little kickier Va would be somewhat different. As it is, it does seem like it needs a little more of something.
> 
> I put it on a paper plate fairly close to the lightbulb in my desk lamp for about 20 minutes. It still held together for the Frank pinch, barely, so it wasn't completely dried out. Fairly dry, though. Humidity is pretty high here today, though, so that might be too long if it's nice out.


I think there will be a lot of people who like it, I just didn't find it bold enough for my tastes. I think I would have been happy with the latakia amount if the virginias had been at the front a little more. It seemed to sit on the fence between the two... It needed to make up its mind.

Ok, 20 min under the lamp is probably about the same as my 45 min left to the air... at least is sounds like it... not too crumbly...


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

I definitely didn't dry mine long enough. I'm going to go a bit longer next time.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Nice review Kyle!



karatekyle said:


> I burned through my whole stash of Penzance (aww :frown


:fear::fear::fear::fear:

So I see you thought there was too much latakia... Interesting because I didn't think there was enough... But that's why we are doing this... everyone's tastes are different and it is fun to see other peoples thoughts on the same blend... Plus reviews are one person's opinion of a blend, not the be-all-end-all of a tobacco.

Thanks for putting up your review.


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

Yeah, I just put my review up. I would really like to age this stuff. I just have a sneaking suspicion it would really benefit from 6 months plus in the cellar. Don't get me wrong, I like it but I think it will get better. Right now I put it at 3.5/5.


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

Nick S. said:


> Nice review Kyle!
> 
> :fear::fear::fear::fear:
> 
> ...


Absolutely, Nick! Frankly, I think latakia bombs are highly overrated. Any tobacco that is an extreme is just not my taste. I love mildly aromatic tobaccos and mildly english tobaccos. Goopy aros and lat bombs are just a little bit classless to me :lol: Of course, no offense to the english smokers here. You guys are slightly classy I guess :spit:


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Hey Fred, thanks for my sample! Nice review there, too! :tu I seem to have gotten more smoke than some, with a couple of you mentioning the low smoke volume already. Maybe it's the Frank fill or possibly I have a lower threshold for "low".


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

karatekyle said:


> Absolutely, Nick! Frankly, I think latakia bombs are highly overrated. Any tobacco that is an extreme is just not my taste. I love mildly aromatic tobaccos and mildly english tobaccos.


I definitely "thin" my aromatics with PA or something. I'm trying to figure out what that stuff was I smoked in the AF with a fellow officer in study hall. Now THAT was a Latbomb! http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/288945-stories-briar-patch.html#post3206444

Anyhow, you're a real trooper, Kyle! Talk about soldiering on!! Great review, too! :tu


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

freestoke said:


> I definitely "thin" my aromatics with PA or something. I'm trying to figure out what that stuff was I smoked in the AF with a fellow officer in study hall. Now THAT was a Latbomb! http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/288945-stories-briar-patch.html#post3206444
> 
> Anyhow, you're a real trooper, Kyle! Talk about soldiering on!! Great review, too! :tu


Well thanks, Jim! I sure do appreciate that.


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

Okay gents, my review is up.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Nice reviews guys, it is really interesting to get everyone's take on this tobacco. Keep 'em coming!

And let's hear some thoughts/nominations for next month's tobacco!


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

Nick S. said:


> Nice reviews guys, it is really interesting to get everyone's take on this tobacco. Keep 'em coming!
> 
> And let's hear some thoughts/nominations for next month's tobacco!


I wouldn't mind seeing a vote for a "plug" month.

Examples:

Jacknife
Triple Play
3 P's
etc. etc...


----------



## fwhittle (Aug 1, 2011)

freestoke said:


> Hey Fred, thanks for my sample! Nice review there, too! :tu I seem to have gotten more smoke than some, with a couple of you mentioning the low smoke volume already. Maybe it's the Frank fill or possibly I have a lower threshold for "low".


No problem! I did get a lot of smoke on relights. And the pipe I used developed a crack in the shank!


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

fwhittle said:


> No problem! *I did get a lot of smoke on relights*. And the pipe I used developed a crack in the shank!


I wonder if the differences people are reporting have to do with whether they are cigar smokers (or started on cigars) or not. I have heard of people referring to some cigar smoke as "chewy" and I don't think I have ever thought of pipe smoke as chewy... Are those of you who find the smoke thin regular cigar smokers, or what is your cigar history? I myself am not a cigar smoker, though I have had smoked them on occasion, and I did not find the smoke to be too thin...


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Nice review Clifford, I see you didn't have any issues with the amount of smoke, and that you are a cigar smoker... there goes my theory :lol:... 

It seems like so far the general consensus is that it isn't really anything to write home about, that it could or should have been more, and not many are planning to buy more of it. 

opcorn: I am loving reading these reviews, and I know there are more coming...


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Nick S. said:


> I wonder if the differences people are reporting have to do with whether they are cigar smokers (or started on cigars) or not. I have heard of people referring to some cigar smoke as "chewy" and I don't think I have ever thought of pipe smoke as chewy... Are those of you who find the smoke thin regular cigar smokers, or what is your cigar history? I myself am not a cigar smoker, though I have had smoked them on occasion, and I did not find the smoke to be too thin...


I'm a cigar guy first, and gradually becoming a pipe guy. Smoke volume, thickness, and mouthfeel are very different for pipes vs cigars. That said, when I smoke a pipe, I don't compare it to cigars, I compare it to other pipe tobaccos. Personally, I found the smoke volume of Lagonda to be just fine.

Just posted my review, BTW.

As for thoughts for next month - a plug would be fun to try, as I haven't tried one yet. Some others that are on my horizon that I want to try:

University Flake
Bayou Morning
Purple Cow
Dunhill Navy Rolls

These have probably already been tried by most of yous guys, so it wouldn't hurt my feelings if they got shot down.

edit - just read your last post, Nick. Thanks! Glad you enjoyed the review!


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

gahdzila said:


> I'm a cigar guy first, and gradually becoming a pipe guy.* Smoke volume, thickness, and mouthfeel are very different for pipes vs cigars. That said, when I smoke a pipe, I don't compare it to cigars, I compare it to other pipe tobaccos*. Personally, I found the smoke volume of Lagonda to be just fine.
> 
> Just posted my review, BTW.
> 
> ...


Good, I think this is a mistake that many cigar or even cigarette smokers when trying the pipe. You can't really compere the two, it is a different experience.

Nice tobacco suggestions, even if people have had them there is no reason not to put them up for a vote. Some may already have some on hand and they could save themselves a few $$ by smoking that one... If I remember correctly a lot of people voted that way for this month.


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

In my case, I think the low smoke was due to the bad pack, which I also believe was a result of me just stuffing that broken flake in the pipe and not breaking it up a little more.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

BrewShooter said:


> In my case, I think the low smoke was due to the bad pack, which I also believe was a result of me just stuffing that broken flake in the pipe and not breaking it up a little more.


Yeah, I think that might have been one of the reasons I didn't like it... It couldn't make up its mind whether it wanted to be a broken flake or a ribbon/rough cut tobacco... having different kinds of cuts like that can lead to separation issues as well... maybe all the latakia is at the bottom :lol:


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

*Attention:<O</O*
I am going to put up a new poll on Saturday or Sunday so we can vote on Novembers tobacco blend. I know October just started, and some of you are still waiting to get your Lagonda so you can post your reviews, but that is why I want to decide on Novembers blend a little earlier. I know international delivery time takes a little longer, and there was issues this month with being able to find the tobacco in stock (I think we created a run on the stuff) and hopefully an extra week or so will allow everyone to get it so they don't feel left out. That being said I have seen a few suggestions for tobaccos for the November poll, and I have pulled suggestions from the original thread, and the highest vote getters from this month (I think I have a list of 26). I can pull form there if needed, but this is a group effort so let's hear your picks, and I will try to pick from those.<O</O
<O</O
For those of you who haven't gotten their Lagonda yet, not to worry we still have a lot of October left and we all want to read your reviews. <O</O


----------



## fwhittle (Aug 1, 2011)

I haven't tried a plug either, but would like to see one or two on the polls. Maybe someone with more experience with plugs can recommend some. It definitely will give a lot of different reviews as it will depend on how we individually prepare the plug.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

fwhittle said:


> I haven't tried a plug either, but would like to see one or two on the polls. Maybe someone with more experience with plugs can recommend some. It definitely will give a lot of different reviews as it will depend on how we individually prepare the plug.


I know JackKnife Plug has been on my list to try for a while, we could put that one up for a vote.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Nick S. said:


> I know JackKnife Plug has been on my list to try for a while, we could put that one up for a vote.


We'd get to do two reviews, one how it smokes and one how it chews.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

freestoke said:


> We'd get to do two reviews, one how it smokes and one how it chews.


:lol: I suppose... for those of us who want to brave that one...


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

freestoke said:


> We'd get to do two reviews, one how it smokes and one how it chews.


Never would've crossed my mind. Now that you mention it, though - I officially throw my hat in the ring as guinea pig :lol:


----------



## fwhittle (Aug 1, 2011)

freestoke said:


> We'd get to do two reviews, one how it smokes and one how it chews.


Ha! Good old multipurpose plug! Slice it, Rub it, Chew it! Then we'll need a spittoon review!


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

I'd be interested - anyone care to be tempted?









_
Image courtesy of Chris aka Max Power_


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> I'd be interested - anyone care to be tempted?
> 
> _Image courtesy of Chris aka Max Power_


I think I will put that one on the poll, certainly seems like there is enough interest...


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh man that looks gooooood.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

JuanOrez said:


> Oh man that looks gooooood.


We need a group buy or something on Mick McQuaid plug, which I've not found anywhere in that form, even in the UK. All you can get is the dinky 50g tins, which wouldn't be the same somehow, and they aren't sold stateside. sigh.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

I wonder if Mr. Moo would reveal his supplier...


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

*Last chance for tobacco suggestions for the November poll.*


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Nick S. said:


> *Last chance for tobacco suggestions for the November poll.*


GL Pease Union Square. I need an excuse to buy some more!

Oh, and I know I'm late, but I'll be smoking my Lagonda this weekend and putting up my review!


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

DanR said:


> GL Pease Union Square. I need an excuse to buy some more!
> 
> *Oh, and I know I'm late, but I'll be smoking my Lagonda this weekend and putting up my review!*


You aren't late, it's still October and I know some people are still waiting to get theirs. I just wanted to get a jump on next month so people can plan ahead, and make sure there is plenty of time to make sure they get theirs in case everyone runs out again. I will put Union Square on the list.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Dan got me thinking - I also need an excuse to help me pull the trigger on a couple more items. Can Escudo and 1776 Tavern be on the list? If Escudos been overdone, at least the Tavern.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Escudo is on there. The only issue I have with Tavern is there seems to be only one place to get it, and it looks like they only take a check or money order and I am afraid that some may avoid it because of that.


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

Nick S. said:


> Escudo is on there. The only issue I have with Tavern is there seems to be only one place to get it, and it looks like they only take a check or money order and I am afraid that some may avoid it because of that.


I've had tavern and I would not avoid it for any reason.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Nick S. said:


> Escudo is on there. The only issue I have with Tavern is there seems to be only one place to get it, and it looks like they only take a check or money order and I am afraid that some may avoid it because of that.


Hadn't thought of that - good point. But Jack at Sterling is such a great guy, I think he's mailed pipes and tobacco orders to puffers on here without payment, sending along an invoice to be paid by check or however. THAT is great customer service, and I hope to give him some of my business in the near future.

His free samples are amazingly generous, both in quality and amount: http://www.sterlingtobaccoco.com/index.html


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> Hadn't thought of that - good point. But Jack at Sterling is such a great guy, I think he's mailed pipes and tobacco orders to puffers on here without payment, sending along an invoice to be paid by check or however. THAT is great customer service, and I hope to give him some of my business in the near future.
> 
> His free samples are amazing.


I have to agree with this.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

I am sure he is a great and accommodating guy, I am just worried about the logistics for everyone. I don't even know if I can find my checkbook...

*November Poll is up! *
Here: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/299825-puff-monthly-tobacco-november.html


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

Nick S. said:


> I am sure he is a great and accommodating guy, I am just worried about the logistics for everyone. I don't even know if I can find my checkbook...
> 
> *November Poll is up! *
> Here: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/299825-puff-monthly-tobacco-november.html


Very true Nick. It's a tough blend to get for some folks for sure. I just think it deserves to get on the board for a vote. The way I look at it, if people vote for it and it wins we will find a way to get it! :usa2:


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Nick S. said:


> I am sure he is a great and accommodating guy, I am just worried about the logistics for everyone. I don't even know if I can find my checkbook...


What's a checkbook?


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

DanR said:


> What's a checkbook?


That's what i was thinking when I saw his payment methods... No Visa, I'm sure he will get it eventually, but it just makes things a little more difficult...


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

I thought of suggesting something from Jack at Sterling/1776....but I was worried about a possible supply problem, considering we very nearly caused a shortage on Lagonda last month. Could Jack keep up with 30+ orders in a week or two?


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

gahdzila said:


> I thought of suggesting something from Jack at Sterling/1776....but I was worried about a possible supply problem, considering we very nearly caused a shortage on Lagonda last month. Could Jack keep up with 30+ orders in a week or two?


This is true, I dont know what kind of stock he keeps on hand, and how fast he can make more... I guess I really need to sign up for a free sample as everyone seems to love the stuff.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Nick S. said:


> This is true, I dont know what kind of stock he keeps on hand, and how fast he can make more... I guess I really need to sign up for a free sample as everyone seems to love the stuff.


Yeah, everyone is raving about Tavern. I haven't tried it yet but definitely will get some with my next order. I have had Bostonian (light English, decent), Sweet Briar (light aro....decent), and Millionaire (which he calls medium English....I think it's an all Virginia, though. I love this stuff, will probably order 7 ounces next time).


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

gahdzila said:


> Yeah, everyone is raving about Tavern. I haven't tried it yet but definitely will get some with my next order. I have had Bostonian (light English, decent), Sweet Briar (light aro....decent), and Millionaire (which he calls medium English....I think it's an all Virginia, though. I love this stuff, will probably order 7 ounces next time).


I just ordered a sample of Tavern, seems like everyone likes that one... I guess I'll see what all the hubub is about. But I did see the price for 2 oz, $13.17... seems a little steep to me, but who knows, maybe it's worth it. I guess I'll find out.

Anyway, :focus:


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Nice review DanR, I really liked the way you described the aroma and flavors. I had to test it out for myself, so I smoked some more of it and I have to agree with most of what you said. Well done. I just have one question; do you chew on grape vines often? :biglaugh:


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Nick S. said:


> I just have one question; do you chew on grape vines often? :biglaugh:


LOL! Not often, but you only have to do it once to remember it forever!


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

+1 great review DanR. You make it sound very complex (much more than what I tasted), and your description sounds delicious, but at the end you left me thinking you didn't really care for it?

All I know for sure is that I'm hungry for some old fashioned prune cake :mrgreen:


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

DanR said:


> LOL! Not often, but you only have to do it once to remember it forever!


I'll have to remember that next time I go wine tasting... :lol:


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

gahdzila said:


> +1 great review DanR. You make it sound very complex (much more than what I tasted), and your description sounds delicious, but at the end you left me thinking you didn't really care for it?
> 
> All I know for sure is that I'm hungry for some old fashioned prune cake :mrgreen:


I really liked the first two thirds of the bowl, but towards the end my mouth was dry and bitter, and I didn't care for that. I haven't had that happen before, so it could've been me. I'll keep smoking it and see what happens.

My grandma use to make the very best prune cake!!


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

Nick S. said:


> I just ordered a sample of Tavern, seems like everyone likes that one... I guess I'll see what all the hubub is about. But I did see the price for 2 oz, $13.17... seems a little steep to me, but who knows, maybe it's worth it. I guess I'll find out.
> 
> Anyway, :focus:


He has specials all the time though through email. I think right now it is $27 shipped for 7oz of Tavern. Now that you will be on the email list you should get them.

Also, is there a time limit to post a review for the month? I haven't been feelin like a pipe recently so I haven't smoked a bowl for the review. I was planning on doing it before the end of the month though.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Wallbright said:


> Also, is there a time limit to post a review for the month?


Halloween night. :spider:

Let's get some more reviews! (I've been reading 'em, just that it occured to me that if everybody commented on every one, there'd be 1000+ posts to this thread! :shock


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Wallbright said:


> He has specials all the time though through email. I think right now it is $27 shipped for 7oz of Tavern. Now that you will be on the email list you should get them.
> 
> Also, is there a time limit to post a review for the month? I haven't been feelin like a pipe recently so I haven't smoked a bowl for the review. I was planning on doing it before the end of the month though.


It is still October so fire some up and give us your review!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Still waiting for mine to arrive. :banghead:


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Tashaz said:


> Still waiting for mine to arrive. :banghead:


I'm sure it will get there, is it hung up in customs?

Whenever you get it we will be glad to have your review, even if it is after October.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Nick S. said:


> I'm sure it will get there, is it hung up in customs?
> 
> Whenever you get it we will be glad to have your review, even if it is after October.


After taking this long more likely quarantine as they are ridiculously slow at processing their morning coffee never mind anything else.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Tashaz said:


> After taking this long more likely quarantine as they are ridiculously slow at processing their morning coffee never mind anything else.


Well that's no good...


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Tick tock tick tock...


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

freestoke said:


> Tick tock tick tock...


I know, I figured we would at least get reviews from the 13 that voted for it...


----------



## jfserama (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm one of the slackers here. Work has been absolutely crazy lately, with a complete managerial change, which has forced me to work overtime every week for the last month or two. As such, pipe smoking time has been severely cut back.

My review will be posted by the end of the month, though. I could type one now, but I think I need to smoke it a few more times before I can really feel comfortable writing about it. So, yes, it is going to be written eventually.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

jfserama said:


> I'm one of the slackers here. Work has been absolutely crazy lately, with a complete managerial change, which has forced me to work overtime every week for the last month or two. As such, pipe smoking time has been severely cut back.
> 
> My review will be posted by the end of the month, though. I could type one now, but I think I need to smoke it a few more times before I can really feel comfortable writing about it. So, yes, it is going to be written eventually.


Sounds good. I know life can get crazy sometimes and it is completely understandable...


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

freestoke said:


> Tick tock tick tock...


Hey! It's not my fault if the clock in a certain govt dept runs backwards. LOL. oke:


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

So as I am getting to the bottom of my can of Lagonda I am noticing a decent amount of tobacco "dust" or "sand"... I know JuanOrez had the same issue, has anyone else noticed this?


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

Nick S. said:


> So as I am getting to the bottom of my can of Lagonda I am noticing a decent amount of tobacco "dust" or "sand"... I know JuanOrez had the same issue, has anyone else noticed this?


As Nick stated, we discussed this briefly in another thread. Any input is appreciated.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Tashaz said:


> Hey! It's not my fault if the clock in a certain govt dept runs backwards. LOL. oke:


Didn't mean to be pushy, everybody!  I know you have a bureaucratic snafu, Warren, so I've dispatched the Puff black helipcopters south with the guidance systems set for the Southern Cross. Usually, the fear factor alone generates some action, although there is some M79 ordnance on board if it becomes necessary. :tu


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

I know Warren is still waiting to get his so he can give us a review, but is anyone else working on a review? Was everyone able to acquire a tin?


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Nick S. said:


> I know Warren is still waiting to get his so he can give us a review, but is anyone else working on a review? Was everyone able to acquire a tin?


Nick, do you think I scared everybody away when I started talking about prune cake and grape vines?


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

DanR said:


> Nick, do you think I scared everybody away when I started talking about prune cake and grape vines?


Of course not, who wouldn't want to smoke a bowl of prune cake and chew on a grape vine... ound:


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Nick S. said:


> Of course not, who wouldn't want to smoke a bowl of prune cake and chew on a grape vine... ound:


Well, the grape vine thing I understand, but my grandma's prune cake is the bomb!!


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

DanR said:


> Well, the grape vine thing I understand, but my grandma's prune cake is the bomb!!


Actually, prunes are just a stones throw from a plum, and people smoke Mac Barens Plumcake, so... and people describe some tobacco tin notes as having a prune/plum aroma... So that shouldn't scare anyone, as for your grandma's prune cake, I'll take your word for it... :lol:


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Nick S. said:


> as for your grandma's prune cake, I'll take your word for it... :lol:


No way, I'm going to send you one in my next bomb!! :scared::faint2:


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

Nick S. said:


> I know Warren is still waiting to get his so he can give us a review, but is anyone else working on a review? Was everyone able to acquire a tin?


I hope to do a review sometime before the end of the month but life has been pretty hectic right now. Lots of personal stuff has gotten in the way of my smoking. I haven't smoked in a few weeks now I believe but I plan on having a nice bowl of baccy sometime soon (maybe tomorrow afternoon while the girlfriend is out of town haha). :laser: :beerchug:arty:


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Wallbright said:


> I hope to do a review sometime before the end of the month but life has been pretty hectic right now. Lots of personal stuff has gotten in the way of my smoking. I haven't smoked in a few weeks now I believe but I plan on having a nice bowl of baccy sometime soon (maybe tomorrow afternoon while the girlfriend is out of town haha). :laser: :beerchug:arty:


 Sounds Good! I know life happens sometimes, but good to know more reviews are coming.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Tyler, I just saw your review, not sure why I didn't see it before, nice job though. I agree, it didn't really have any wow factor for me either, though it was a good blend.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

I finally got my Lagonda 5 weeks after ordering it! :banghead::banghead::banghead::argue: This has been the biggest processing debacle I have ever experienced at this end as it was in this country within 2 days of shipping. Thankyou to Rich @ 4Noggins for the great service as always, he is in no way to blame.

Thankyou all for your patience so far and I will get my review up over the coming weekend after doing it justice. Luckily thanks to Piperdown I have OGS ready to go for the november review. :hail:


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Tashaz said:


> I finally got my Lagonda 5 weeks after ordering it! :banghead::banghead::banghead::argue: This has been the biggest processing debacle I have ever experienced at this end as it was in this country within 2 days of shipping. Thankyou to Rich @ 4Noggins for the great service as always, he is in no way to blame.
> 
> Thankyou all for your patience so far and I will get my review up over the coming weekend after doing it justice. Luckily thanks to Piperdown I have OGS ready to go for the november review. :hail:


Wow, well I am glad you finally got it! It sounds like this was an unusually long wait, so hopefully this won't be too much of an issue in the future, but if it is we will certainly understand.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Yo, Warren! The dean of the Tobacco Department has waived the standard penalty and given you full credit for your review! :tu Sounds like you're riding the wave of unenthusiastic approval sweeping the review team. Nobody seems to hate it, at least. ipe: Can't believe GL Pease would be entirely happy with this crew, though. :lol: "Yeah, I made a C+ in Latakia this month. It'll take me off the Dean's List, for sure. :frown:" 

Really enjoyed the photo, too! :cheer2:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

freestoke said:


> Yo, Warren! The dean of the Tobacco Department has waived the standard penalty and given you full credit for your review! :tu Sounds like you're riding the wave of unenthusiastic approval sweeping the review team. Nobody seems to hate it, at least. ipe: Can't believe GL Pease would be entirely happy with this crew, though. :lol: "Yeah, I made a C+ in Latakia this month. It'll take me off the Dean's List, for sure. :frown:"
> 
> Really enjoyed the photo, too! :cheer2:


Thankyou then to the "Dean" for the pass. I am humbled. :mrgreen:

Whether Mr Pease is happy or not does not matter to my thinking. I say what I think & maybe the manufacturers could learn from that. I do however respect what G.L.Pease has tried to do here & applaud any producer that would try the same.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Great review Warren! 

So the consensus by all seems to be that Lagonda is a good but not great tobacco. 

Well October is gone and November is here... So on to OGS...


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Great review, Warren!


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

Nick S. said:


> Great review Warren!
> 
> So the consensus by all seems to be that Lagonda is a good but not great tobacco.
> 
> Well October is gone and November is here... So on to OGS...


The cooler weather has finally started to kick in here and I'm thinking the woody character of Lagonda might be better suited to it. It's raining here right now and I may fill up the Peterson with a bowl of Lagonda and kick back. For me, it seems like this might just be a very seasonal type of blend.


----------



## jfserama (Mar 26, 2009)

Just put my $.02 in. I was going to sneak it in before November, but I lost power to to the Nor'easter that CT got crushed by. Just got power back after 8 days without. Really makes you grateful for even the simple things in life. But anyways, yeah, I just posted my review. I'm blaming the power outage for it being late—but really its because I'm lazy.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

jfserama said:


> I'm blaming the power outage for it being late-but really its because I'm lazy.


We'll accept the power outage excuse! :tu

I really like the soup analogy! Soup-erior! 8)


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Nice review Jordan, better late than never! I have to admit I was a little confused by the civil war comment, but I think I got it now... So it looks like we have another vote for "eh, it's a good tobacco but nothing special", which seems to be the underlying theme. I wonder why all the glowing reviews on tobaccoreviews.com?


----------



## jfserama (Mar 26, 2009)

Nick S. said:


> Nice review Jordan, better late than never! *I have to admit I was a little confused by the civil war comment, but I think I got it now...* So it looks like we have another vote for "eh, it's a good tobacco but nothing special", which seems to be the underlying theme. I wonder why all the glowing reviews on tobaccoreviews.com?


Yeah after I wrote that I realized it wasn't very well thought out and might be confusing. The soup analogy better summed up my thoughts. I guess thats what happens when I post while half asleep&#8230; :ranger:


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

jfserama said:


> Yeah after I wrote that I realized it wasn't very well thought out and might be confusing. The soup analogy better summed up my thoughts. I guess thats what happens when I post while half asleep&#8230; :ranger:


No big deal, it's understandable...


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Nick S. said:


> So it looks like we have another vote for "eh, it's a good tobacco but nothing special", which seems to be the underlying theme. I wonder why all the glowing reviews on tobaccoreviews.com?


Because we puffers have more sophisticated palettes than they do? :mrgreen:


----------

